# Goblin mini fill screws



## dwayne19420 (11/1/16)

Hey guys any one looking for fill screws I found some  
Sharpener blade screw works or a small wire connector screws work best but both work though http://h  ... vape one plan made



Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Pixstar (11/1/16)

You kidding? Lol, great find! Are they stainless steel?


----------



## blujeenz (11/1/16)

Pixstar said:


> You kidding? Lol, great find! Are they stainless steel?


My guess is nickle plated brass.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## dwayne19420 (11/1/16)

Pixstar said:


> You kidding? Lol, great find! Are they stainless steel?


Nickel plated brass would be my guess. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar (11/1/16)

And suddenly...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## dwayne19420 (11/1/16)

Pixstar said:


> And suddenly...
> View attachment 42932


Lol 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------

